# Chăm sóc răng cho bé



## furnunculusishere (11/2/22)

Bé nhà mình năm nay đang học lớp 4, dạo gần đây miệng bé có mùi. Mình có cho bé súc nước muối rồi và cho đi khám nha khoa luôn vì sợ bé bị sâu răng. Bác sĩ nói do bé vệ sinh răng không sạch nên dẫn tới thức ăn thừa còn sót lại và nó khiến miệng bé có mùi. Bác sĩ còn nói vì khi đánh răng xong thì mình chỉ thấy được bề mặt răng sạch hay chưa? Nhưng ở những nơi như răng trong cùng hoặc những nơi khó nhìn thấy thì không thể kiểm tra răng đã sạch hay chưa? Thức ăn thừa có loại bỏ được hoàn toàn hay không thì lại khó kiểm tra được. Vì vậy, những răng trong cùng dễ bị hư hơn các răng phía ngoài. Bác sĩ khuyên mình nên mua máy tăm nước cho bé xài để vệ sinh răng tốt hơn. Mình tìm hiểu thì trên thị trường có khá nhiều dòng máy từ Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Trung  Quốc,.. Thật sự khó lựa chọn. Nhà mình ai có kinh nghiệm mua máy tăm nước thì cho mình lời khuyên nhé. Mình cảm ơn.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (11/2/22)

* TRẺ HỌC TRỰC TUYẾN SAO CHO AN TOÀN* 
Tình hình học tập trực tuyến tại nhà vẫn đang tiếp tục tại các tỉnh thành lớn cả nước. Việc học tập của các con gắn liền với máy tính, laptop khiến các bố mẹ luôn phải lo lắng về việc con không chịu học mà con sa ngã vào:
 Game online, các loại game bạo lực
 Web đen, webs*x nội dung không lành mạnh
 Các trang web lừa đảo, dính virus
 GIẢI PHÁP NÀO CHO BỐ MẸ 
Công ty TNHH Phần mềm VTEC Software phát triển sản phẩm VAPU - BẢO VỆ & KIỂM SOÁT MÁY TÍNH khi trẻ đang học tập.
TÍNH NĂNG MÀ VAPU HỖ TRỢ BỐ MẸ:
 Quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập internet
 Tự động chặn tất cả hơn 30.000 web đen, web s*x, game online
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký sử dụng của của con
 Chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính và gửi email báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động chặn tất cả các Game offline cài trong máy tính
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
...và còn nhiều tính năng khác nữa tùy theo nhu cầu của bố mẹ
---
Mức chi phí cực kỳ rẻ cho một phần mềm giúp "thanh lọc" sạch máy tính, để con chuyên tâm học hành, chỉ #500K/năm, tương đương #42k/ tháng rẻ hơn bữa ăn sáng của gia đình.
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online
 Hotline:   Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978



​


----------



## Quynh Nhu0405 (16/2/22)

Bạn tham khảo mấy dòng tăm nước của panasonic nè bạn, tiền nào của đó bạn ạ, cho mấy bé sd thì mình nghĩ nên mua loại tốt tốt 1 xíu. 
https://bit.ly/MaytamnuocPanasonicShopeeSDG4


----------



## Quynh Nhu0405 (16/2/22)

Mình thấy dòng máy EW1611 của pana thích hợp sd cho cả gia đình luôn nè bạn.
https://bit.ly/PanasonicOral-EW1611-KOLYTGHDe


----------



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (16/2/22)

mà đúng là ng lớn nhiều khi vệ sinh còn không thể sạch được chớ nói gì tới con nit hen, nhất là mỗi khi ăn thịt xong thường bị dính vô mấy kẽ răng, chưa kể mấy bé đang độ tuổi thay răng thì còn dễ bị hơn nữa, mỗi lần mình bắt con mình đánh răng cũng như đánh trận với con luôn (


----------



## furnunculusishere (17/2/22)

Quynh Nhu0405 nói:


> Bạn tham khảo mấy dòng tăm nước của panasonic nè bạn, tiền nào của đó bạn ạ, cho mấy bé sd thì mình nghĩ nên mua loại tốt tốt 1 xíu.
> https://bit.ly/MaytamnuocPanasonicShopeeSDG4


cảm ơn bạn, bạn đang dùng loại nào vậy?


----------



## furnunculusishere (17/2/22)

Quynh Nhu0405 nói:


> Mình thấy dòng máy EW1611 của pana thích hợp sd cho cả gia đình luôn nè bạn.
> https://bit.ly/PanasonicOral-EW1611-KOLYTGHDe


cái này mình thấy cũng tiện ghê, mà giá hơi cao


----------



## furnunculusishere (17/2/22)

Phạm ngọc 0210 nói:


> mà đúng là ng lớn nhiều khi vệ sinh còn không thể sạch được chớ nói gì tới con nit hen, nhất là mỗi khi ăn thịt xong thường bị dính vô mấy kẽ răng, chưa kể mấy bé đang độ tuổi thay răng thì còn dễ bị hơn nữa, mỗi lần mình bắt con mình đánh răng cũng như đánh trận với con luôn (


chính xác luôn bạn  vậy bạn tìm ra giải pháp nào chưa


----------



## Phạm ngọc 0210 (18/2/22)

furnunculusishere nói:


> chính xác luôn bạn  vậy bạn tìm ra giải pháp nào chưa


mình cũng đang xem máy tăm nước mà bạn ở trên gửi á bạn. Mình thấy hãng ghi bé 7t trở lên là sd được rồi


----------

